# Crappie



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

You guys that really go after them, at what water temperature do they really start to turn on?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There is no real temperature to turn them on, to me it's more of a location thing. If ya find them they are usually eager to hit. Usually, doesn't mean always. Some days they just won't play.
If you're talking about the spawn, I'd guess mid 50's -60's


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

personally, I'll wait till the temp hits about 56° or 58°.... the spawning doesn't really take place until around 60–62. Not saying you can't catch them in cooler temperatures, of course you can… But I usually start finding fish in just a few feet of water when it gets into the upper 50s in the lower 60s. Of course I mainly fish CEASARS CREEK, which is pretty big, and gets pretty deep… I'm sure it's different for different lakes


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

shallow lakes come on quicker in the season. for me caesars was hot mid to late May last year.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Ceasers and Cowan are both close to me


ruffhunter said:


> shallow lakes come on quicker in the season. for me caesars was hot mid to late May last year.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the 58-62° range coincides with the peak of spawning activity in the shallow lakes around me.(GLSM, Indian, & Loramie). That being said, a rise in temperature & decent weather patterns can produce some great pre/post spawn results. Some on here (Zaraspook) have hit some good #'s already @ GLSM. Mike


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

For shallow spawning Crappie I look for 58-62 degree water and also at least a week of consistent weather with no big drops in night time temps, water color and elevation of water doesn't seem to effect them.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Mid to upper 50's is a great time to get after it.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, where are the crappie going to be this weekend? Not sure if I want to bring out the bobber, or stick with vertical jigging.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Start with a bobber and move out deeper if no one wants to play.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Start with a bobber and move out deeper if no one wants to play.


This is my game plan for Sunday morning. on a deeper central Ohio lake (Hoover). It's loaded with crappies so even before this warm front coming there's plenty on wood shallow I imagine. But the new warmth will only make things better for me! 
Can't wait to spend an entire trip dipping brush!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A very good fisherman once told me, "If ya look hard enough, you can find shallow crappie almost every day of the year"
I almost always start shallow and work deeper. This time of year, I start shallow and stay shallow.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm gonna be starting at Dale Hollow Saturday for a week, the slabs down there spoil ya. We catch White, Black and Black nosed, last year the biggest was a Black that was over 15". I will be dipping jigs with my 11ft Jenco rod, my favorite way.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Tom Thesing said:


> I'm gonna be starting at Dale Hollow Saturday for a week, the slabs down there spoil ya. We catch White, Black and Black nosed, last year the biggest was a Black that was over 15". I will be dipping jigs with my 11ft Jenco rod, my favorite way.


Your plan is way better than my plan.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> A very good fisherman once told me, "If ya look hard enough, you can find shallow crappie almost every day of the year"
> I almost always start shallow and work deeper. This time of year, I start shallow and stay shallow.


agreed..... Even in the early spring… I always start shallow and work my way deeper


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom Thesing said:


> I'm gonna be starting at Dale Hollow Saturday for a week, the slabs down there spoil ya. We catch White, Black and Black nosed, last year the biggest was a Black that was over 15". I will be dipping jigs with my 11ft Jenco rod, my favorite way.


That ain't no joke! My parents have a place at Cumberland… And I try to fish that once every spring if I get a chance… It ain't nothing to catch 14 inch slabs down there regularly… It's an unbelievable fishery


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

9Left said:


> That ain't no joke! My parents have a place at Cumberland… And I try to fish that once every spring if I get a chance… It ain't nothing to catch 14 inch slabs down there regularly… It's an unbelievable fishery


Cumberland is ok, but I really like the serenity of Dale Hollow, this is my second trip there this year. Last year I took my wife and Grandson camping by Sunset Marina in August and there were very few boats, unlike Cumberland. In August we just pulled deep cranks and caught a good variety of species.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like there will be too much wind for me to vertical jig from the kayak this weekend.......Bobber down!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rooster said:


> looks like there will be too much wind for me to vertical jig from the kayak this weekend.......Bobber down!


These windy weekends + my kayak have really sucked! My only day to fish this weekend is Sunday🙄. 15-25mph winds from the south west. Game plan is to find a couple high sheltered banks with lots of trees and just high those banks all day. Take a couple bungie cords and use them to hook myself up to fallen trees to stay put. 
If it gets to bad I have another lake down the road with better bank access I'll try.
Creek smallies for a backup to my backup.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> These windy weekends + my kayak have really sucked! My only day to fish this weekend is Sunday🙄. 15-25mph winds from the south west. Game plan is to find a couple high sheltered banks with lots of trees and just high those banks all day. Take a couple bungie cords and use them to hook myself up to fallen trees to stay put.
> If it gets to bad I have another lake down the road with better bank access I'll try.
> Creek smallies for a backup to my backup.


 Jumper cables work well, we usually let the wind blow us into a laydown, then clamp on and vert jig.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Went to EF on Saturday morning, from a kayak. Didn't catch any in shallow, but managed to catch several keepers in 21 - 23 FOW. The action was slower than I'd like, and wind was blowing me everywhere so I stopped around 11:30. Water temp began at 54 and was up to 60 by 11:30. They appear to be staging at the moment and will move shallow in the next 1.5 to 2 weeks....at least in the area where I fished.


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Went out Saturday morning to beat the bank with my son and father in law before the wind picked up and was able to get a few. The big crappie and perch came from minnows and the others from BG white baby shad. Fish were not tight to timber but we’re about 10’ on the downward side of the wind of a laydown, 4’ down in 6’ FOW. Had to take off the cork and do some casting to find where and what depth they were holding. Casting got me the first 11” and then the rest had to get the float back on and hang it in front of their face. Jigs worked in the morning and then minnows produced once the sun was in full force.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Had 16 in this mess & threw back at least that many this morning. Ended up turning these loose at the ramp. Too lazy to clean them & still have plenty in the freezer. A few close to 13" but no real monsters. Minnows under a slip bobber fishing 1-1/2 ft. deep right on the bank today. Great morning on the water.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom Thesing said:


> Jumper cables work well, we usually let the wind blow us into a laydown, then clamp on and vert jig.


not a bad idea! Might have to try that sometime…I always used 24 inch bungee cords


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cold front turned the W-bss off a tad but the stream crappie didn't slow down any, two mornings probably 50- 60 fish with good average size (very few dinks)























And of course no crappie trip is complete with out a channel cat trying to destroy some light tackle








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Slower day today and slightly smaller average size








but they are still pretty.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

